
Show HN: CrowdSync – Automate Repetitive Processes with People - maderalabs
https://www.crowdsync.io
======
maderalabs
We created CrowdSync to help automate tedious, repetitive process with people,
things like sending emails, requesting documents, scheduling time, requesting
payments, and more!

This came out of my experience as a user researcher, where we'd spend hours
onboarding people into studies - having them sign consent forms, be sent study
information, scheduling time, sending reminders and payments.

As it turns out, this problem exists in a number of domains, especially any
kind of onboarding of employees.

One question we get often is "Can't people just do this with Zapier?"

The answer to that is, not really, for a couple primary reasons:

\- Zapier is fantastic for people who are somewhat technically minded,
however, falls quite short with lay audiences (think about a membership
coordinator working at a non-profit, or an HR assistant). While some of these
audiences are adept at using tools like Zapier, a huge portion aren't. They
need a single, centralized place.

\- Zapier (and related) aren't particularly good at handling _people_ through
a process. They're great for shuffling data around, but not great at both
showing where people are, as well as providing people-oriented interactions
(automated reminders, etc).

In short, CrowdSync is for helping to put a number of people through the same
process, where repetitive work can easily be systemized and tracked.

Would love any feedback, thoughts and questions!

